# الة البطاطس الحلزونيه



## جنان الخلد (16 يونيو 2012)

الة البطاطس الحلزونيه ...
اله يدويه سهلة الاستعمال ...
تستعمل لجميع الخضروات بما فيها البطاطس 
واشتهرت بشكلها الجذاب وطعمها الشهي 
الان اصنعيها في منزلك وامتعي اطفالك باكلتهم المفضلة بنكهات مميزه 

السعر 280 ريال 

للطلب 0599698866​


----------



## جوو الرياض (24 يونيو 2012)

*رد: الة البطاطس الحلزونيه*

جميله جداً ((اعجبتني )..مووفقه يارب ..

طريقة الاستلام ومن اي منطقه لو سمتحتي ..؟ ولو اخذت اكثر من حبة فيه خصم معين .؟


----------



## جنان الخلد (1 يوليو 2012)

*رد: الة البطاطس الحلزونيه*



جوو الرياض قال:


> جميله جداً ((اعجبتني )..مووفقه يارب ..
> 
> طريقة الاستلام ومن اي منطقه لو سمتحتي ..؟ ولو اخذت اكثر من حبة فيه خصم معين .؟


 الخصم يبدا من عدد 6 حبات
شكراً لك ولمرورك ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (3 يوليو 2012)

*رد: الة البطاطس الحلزونيه*











​


----------



## tjarksa (3 يوليو 2012)

*رد: الة البطاطس الحلزونيه*

الله يوفقك يارب .


----------



## جنان الخلد (9 يوليو 2012)

*رد: الة البطاطس الحلزونيه*



tjarksa قال:


> الله يوفقك يارب .


 
الف شكر ع المرور العطر ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (18 يوليو 2012)

*رد: الة البطاطس الحلزونيه*





​


----------



## جنان الخلد (8 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: الة البطاطس الحلزونيه*


----------



## جنان الخلد (12 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: الة البطاطس الحلزونيه*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------

